# Data Plate for Fire Door Rating



## Fisher1871 (Oct 12, 2016)

Is it possible to get a fire rating label for a solid oak door/frame that is not sold with the 20 min fire rating label?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Who manufactured the door? Have you contacted them?


----------



## Fisher1871 (Oct 12, 2016)

Guap0_ said:


> Who manufactured the door? Have you contacted them?


It's a local surplus store (mom and pop). I've asked - they have no clue who the manufacturer is.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You need a name unless someone recognizes the door.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Fire rating tags are installed at the factory. They can not be added later. They should not be removed.(like the mattress tags) The door and jamb cannot be modified by anyone without voiding the certification.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> They should not be removed.(like the mattress tags)


As young children, we always joked about that. Years later, Monty Python did a skit about the tags.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Tymbo said:


> Fire rating tags are installed at the factory. They can not be added later. They should not be removed.(like the mattress tags) The door and jamb cannot be modified by anyone without voiding the certification.


Fire doors are an important part of a fire safe building, and are often out of compliance. 

NFPA 80- Fire Doors and Other Opening Protectives. 

https://idighardware.com/firedoor/


----------

